# 80% of the U.S. is experiencing drought conditions, while Victoria, Au. has massive flooding



## Paco Dennis (Oct 16, 2022)

This cycle of prolonged drought, and then a monsoon of rain is reeking havoc around the globe. I sure hope this cycle calms down, because if gets much worse we are going to have a hard time finding anywhere to live.

More than 80 percent of the U.S. is facing troubling dry conditions

Shepparton, Mooroopna and Kialla facing historic floods, with 7,300 homes expected to be inundated


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 19, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This cycle of prolonged drought, and then a monsoon of rain is reeking havoc around the globe. I sure hope this cycle calms down, because if gets much worse we are going to have a hard time finding anywhere to live.
> 
> More than 80 percent of the U.S. is facing troubling dry conditions
> 
> Shepparton, Mooroopna and Kialla facing historic floods, with 7,300 homes expected to be inundated


It does seem that natural disasters are to be a part of life.
Let us hope these last few years are an aberration.
If not, then life is going to become really stressful.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2022)

Eastern Australia is not just flooding - some areas are facing 1 in 1,000 year floods.
Some towns have been flooded out three or four times in just the past year.

Why? Probably a combination of La Nina and the Indian Ocean dipole combined with disruptions to the polar jet streams. Global warming has a lot to do with it.

Definition of 1 in 1000 year flood

The term “1,000-year flood” means that, statistically speaking, a flood of that magnitude (or greater) has a 1 in 1,000 chance of occurring in any given year. In terms of probability, the 1,000-year flood has a* 0.1%* chance of happening in any given year. These statistical values are based on observed data.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 20, 2022)

We are in the worst drought on record, and by tree rings in at least 500 years.  95% of the state is in Severe Drought and 51.7% in Extreme Drought.  100% is Abnormally Dry.  No end in sight...  
https://www.drought.gov/states/utah


Warrigal said:


> The term “1,000-year flood” means that, statistically speaking, a flood of that magnitude (or greater) has a 1 in 1,000 chance of occurring in any given year. In terms of probability, the 1,000-year flood has a* 0.1%* chance of happening in any given year. These statistical values are based on observed data.


That is correct, however in any given  year many places experience the 1 in 1,000 year flood.  The world has well more than 1,000 places to flood.  Statistics are funny.  @Warrigal you can send us 500 years of that flood, might bring us back to normal...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> We are in the worst drought on record, and by tree rings in at least 500 years.  95% of the state is in Severe Drought and 51.7% in Extreme Drought.  100% is Abnormally Dry.  No end in sight...


Keep in mind that Australia is the hottest and driest continent on this planet. Antartica is (I believe) the driest. The planet can survive global warming but humans are going to have a hard time of it.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 20, 2022)

Here, in the middle of the US, we've only had about 3/4 of the normal amount of rainfall, and much of the State is in moderate to severe drought.  We have a small creek, about 100 yards from the house, which usually has some flow nearly year round, but has been dry since May.  The news tonight said that the Missouri and Mississippi rivers are so low that the barges cannot pass each other on some parts of the rivers.  

The Western States are so dry that there may soon be some huge wildfires.  There is little doubt, in my mind, that we are seeing a sample of what Climate Change will be doing in the future.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Here, in the middle of the US, we've only had about 3/4 of the normal amount of rainfall, and much of the State is in moderate to severe drought.  We have a small creek, about 100 yards from the house, which usually has some flow nearly year round, but has been dry since May.  The news tonight said that the Missouri and Mississippi rivers are so low that the barges cannot pass each other on some parts of the rivers.
> 
> The Western States are so dry that there may soon be some huge wildfires.  There is little doubt, in my mind, that we are seeing a sample of what Climate Change will be doing in the future.


That is what parts of Australia are usually like. We have huge inland river systems that are chronically dry on the surface and only flow when there is a lot of rain upstream. They flooded late last year but it is the eastern river systems that have flooded repeatedly this year. Coastal town have been evacuated multiple times because the ground is so sodden it can no longer absorb the runoff.


----------



## ArnoldC (Oct 22, 2022)

Here in Houston, at least the sector I live in, went 7 weeks without measurable precipitation last summer.  Daily temps hovered in the mid-to-high 90s with multiple strings of 100+deg F (38deg C) days.  At present my sector is 5weeks into another no-rain cycle.

Water use restrictions are in place-esp. lawn watering odd/even day cycle.  Like what lawn?  Our lawn is grey; not green.

Hopefully, this is an anomaly.  In reality, probably more like the new normal. _ Arnold_


----------

